# Middle name to go with Elisabeth



## Penfelyn

Ok, names are a nightmare!
We've now decided to put a few sets of names together and see what she looks like when she's born.
The first set is Emily Faith

We also really like Elisabeth (after DH's late Grandma who passed on our wedding day). We'd shorten it to Beth for every day use. I originally liked Grace as a second name to go with it but it doesn't really go with our surname, which begins with St. Sounds like a bit of a tounge twister. 
I'm stuck trying to think of one syllable names to go with it! Any ideas?

And which do you prefer? Elisabeth or Emily?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## luciforms

Elisabeth definitely! More distinctive than Emily which, while it is a lovely name still, has become rather common.

Elisabeth Rose
Elisabeth Mary
Elisabeth Claire
Elisabeth Jane
Elisabeth Faye


----------



## Penfelyn

Yeah, I know Emily is common at the moment. I still love it though! And its not a 'fashionable' common name... its kind of timeless. We're very torn between the two! Elisabeth has the sentimental value to us, because of DH's Grandma. But we do know someone with a daughter called Beth already (although it isn't shortened from anything). I love Faith too. But ELisabeth Faith is a bit of a mouthful! :flower:


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

I like Emily, but I prefer Elisabeth, especially as it has a family connection.

Some ideas for you:

Elisabeth Hope
Elisabeth Mae
Elisabeth Jade
Elisabeth Kate
Elisabeth Joy
Elisabeth Belle
Elisabeth Neve
Elisabeth Rose
Elisabeth Dawn
Elisabeth Faye
Elisabeth Paige
Elisabeth Sián
Elisabeth Skye


x


----------



## sarah1989

Elizabeth Ruth
Elizabeth Marie
Elizabeth Payton
Elizabeth Eileen
Elizabeth Kate
Elizabeth Kelly
Elizabeth Jayne


----------



## Phantom

Elizabeth Gabrielle
Elizabeth Nicole
Elizabeth Danielle
Elizabeth Bryony
Elizabeth Violet
Elizabeth Vera
Elizabeth Annie
Elizabeth Jacqueline
Elizabeth Eden


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Emily & Elisabeth both equally i think -- but prefer Elisabeth simply bc of the family connection!

Personally, i LOVE the nickname "Libby" for Elisabeth, not really fond of Beth... just my opinion

I like a few of the name options already suggested:

Elisabeth Rose
Elisabeth Hope
Elisabeth Skye
Elisabeth Paige
Elisabeth Kate
Elisabeth Claire
Elisabeth Jade

All lovely choices!


----------

